# Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2003)

Wir haben viele Einsendungen bekommen und stellen davon mal ein paar zur Wahl.
Derjenige, dessen Slogan ausgewählt wird, erhält als Dank ein kleines praktisches Geschenk zum Angeln.


----------



## Stonie (22. Mai 2003)

#r

da sind aber viele gute dabei....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2003)

Der Respekt gilt den vielen Anglerboard - Mitgliedern, :m :m 
die so viele gute Vorschläge eingesandt haben, dass es eine echte Qual war, sich auf die paar zu einigen, die wir dann hier zur Abstimmung stellten.


----------



## angeltreff (22. Mai 2003)

Sorry, ich finde keinen einzigen akzeptabel. Alle sind irgendwie total flach - Null Esprit.

Es soll doch ein einprägsamer Spruch sein?

"Aus der Praxis.." bringt bei google 13.500 Treffer - da können wir uns kaum abheben.

http://www.google.de/search?q="Aus+der+Praxis+für+die+Praxis"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=


----------



## Stonie (22. Mai 2003)

der #r gilt natürlich den Einsendern


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Mai 2003)

Da muss ich Angeltreff leider Recht geben. Alles Sprüche wie aus der Fernsehwerbung.

Die hervorstechenden Eigenschaften des Anglerboards (Grösse, Unabhängigkeit, Unparteiisch-Tolerante Moderation, Sachlichkeit,...) spricht keiner an.

Trotzdem auch meinen #r den Einsendern. Was schlaues ist mir nämlich auch nicht eingefallen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2003)

> Was schlaues ist mir nämlich auch nicht eingefallen.


Das ist so ein Problem:q 

Aber an google oder andere Suchmaschinen haben wir da auch erst mal nicht gedacht.

Sollte die Mehrheit übereinkommen, keinen der Vorschläge "richtig gut" zu finden, ist es kein Problem, das ganze in eine zweite Runde mit neuen Vorschlägen zu bringen.
Es liegt (wie so oft im AB) an den Entscheidungen der Member:m


----------



## Laky (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo
Am besten ist und bleibt für mich „Von Anglern für Angler“ auch wenn andere Seiten den Slogan so übernommen haben (ist ja auch ein Armutszeugniß der anderen Seiten:q)
zumindest ist dieser Slogan kurz und pregnant und sagt alles aus.
MFG
Laky


----------



## Schleie! (22. Mai 2003)

"Nur Angeln ist schöner"

So ist es doch, oder?:m


----------



## ZwinckerEd (22. Mai 2003)

Ich finde das da ein paar recht gute bei sind. Nicht vergessen, wir sind "nur" ein Angelboard und sollten vieleicht auch nicht "Größenwahnsinnig" werden. Das AB lebt ja davon das sich hier NORMALE Leute rumtreiben.

PS: Ich bin echt Stolz darauf das ein Slogan von mir dabei ist (welcher, verrate ich nicht).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Mai 2003)

@ Schleie
Neeeee, da soll es auch noch was Anderes geben, was schöner ist. Diese Unkenntnis sehen wir Dir aber aufgrund Deines Alters nach. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyman (22. Mai 2003)

Tja, so richtig umhauen tut mich auch keiner......#c 
Versucht doch nochmal welche.......


----------



## angeltreff (22. Mai 2003)

*Anglerboard - fishing, tackle und mee(h)r*

Jaaaa, ist auch geklaut, ich weiß.   Will aber mal die Kreativität anregen, auch wenn ich nicht so der Texter bin.

*Anglerboard - das qualifizierte Infopool*

ääääh, na ja

*Anglerboard - denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun*

hääää????

Lasst uns nach Maschs tödlichem Bier und einer Kiste Jack's das noch mal auf dem AB-Treffen disku*hicks*schdieeren.


----------



## wolle (22. Mai 2003)

ich gebe angeltreff recht,so richtig haut mich da nichts vom hocker
#h


----------



## MichaelB (22. Mai 2003)

Moin,

ich muß mich der Mehrheit anschließen, sooo toll ist keiner der Slogans, irgendwie alles ziemlich fläch...
Ich habe keinen Vorschlag eingesandt, denn: braucht so eine Institution wie das AB denn unbedingt einen Slogan? So einen mit "tä-tää, tä-tää, tä-tää"??? 
Meiner Meinung nach reicht schlicht und einfach "DAS Anglerboard".

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (22. Mai 2003)

tja...ich weiß auch nicht so recht , was ich sagen soll, denn mir fällt auch nix gescheites ein...aber:

Das Anglerboard ist immerhin schon soweit bekannt, dass es in der Computer-Bild (aktuelle Ausgabe) erwähnt wird.

Dort werden diverse Sportforen im Internet vorgestellt. Unter anderem natürlich auch das Anglerboard.

Dort heißt es dann auf Seite 113:

Angler-Foren
Fragen nach guten Revieren, etwas für Hechte und Karpfen, werden im *größten Web-Forum für Angler* unter "Anglerboard.de" bestimmt beantwortet.

Wenn das man keine positive Werbung ist..;-)

Das wollte ich nur mal so nebenbei erwähnen...:m #h


----------



## angeltreff (22. Mai 2003)

Aus diesem Grund liebe ich die CB auch ...


----------



## alfnie (23. Mai 2003)

Moin,

schwieriges Thema. Allein schon weil das Wort-Teil "board"
in Anglerboard  nicht unbedingt jederman geläufig ist und 
gerade einprägsam ist es auch nicht. Schwierig, damit was zu machen, das so locker und einprägsam rüberkommt wie zB "Haribo macht Kinder froh".  

ZB der leider schon besetzte Name Angeltreff kommt so allgemein-verständlich rüber und genau auf den Punkt, der kommt auch ohne Slogan aus. 

Vielleicht wäre es sogar rundum günstiger, das AB noch in seiner "Früh-Fase" in was sprachlich Griffigeres umzutaufen. 
Anstatt sich später über Halbherzigkeiten aus der Vergangenheit
zu ärgern.


----------



## Mühle (23. Mai 2003)

Mir gefällt "Anglerboard - Angler treffen Angler" am besten. Dieser Slogan bringt es meines Erachtens auf den Punkt.

Außerdem meine ich aber, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, dem Slogan so eine große Bedeutung beizumessen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Anglerboard nur aufgrund eines besonders originellen Slogans das geworden ist, was es nun ist. Da steckt mehr dahinter und das wird sich auch weiterhin so beweisen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2003)

@ Broesel: Ist ja klasse mit der Computerbild:m :m 
@ alfnie: In meinen Augen schon zu spät zum "umtaufen"
@ Mühle: Stimmt: Das AB ist nicht durch einen Sloganzu dem geworden was es ist.

Aber ein guter Slogan kann auch nicht schaden. :q 

Vielleicht hätte man anders beginnen sollen:
Erst eine Umfrage starten, was den Membern am AB am wichtigsten ist und daruf basierend um Vorschläge für einen Slogan bitten??

Sind ja alle lernfähig hier :q 

Was haltet Ihr davon ??


----------



## alfnie (26. Mai 2003)

Moin,

kann ich meine Wahl noch ändern ? Anstatt auf "kein Vorschlag
gefällt mir" zu klicken, würde ich jetzt, nach diversem schweisstreibendem Nachsinnen, doch gerne auf
"Angler treffen Angler" klicken. Weil, das isses ... das nächstbeste
nach "Angeltreff". Weil, das geht nicht mit nichts sagenden Plattheiten am Ziel vorbei in's Leere, sondern trifft schlicht den tiefsten Kern der Sache und aktiviert die rechten kleinen grauen Zellen. Diese Erleuchtung kam mir letztens plötzlich mitten auf dem Fjord ...  

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## ZwinckerEd (27. Mai 2003)

...die Wahlbeteiligung erinnert mich stark an die letzte Bundestagswahl.....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2003)

Wohl weil keine der zur Wahl stehenden Alternativen der wirkliche Bringer zu sein scheint - auch wie bei der Bundestagswahl:q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Mai 2003)

Nu wartet doch mal ab es waren doch 30 aktive nicht da die hier mit abstimmen konnten:q  da ich ja nun schon hier lese denke ich wohl auch das ich mir das mal genauer anschaue aber ehrlich ist eigentlich alles gut so wie es ist, denn bei der auswahl ist eigentlich nichts so gescheites bei bis auf angler treffen angler aber der knüller ist das nicht


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2003)

Genau. Erst mal ruhig bleiben und abwarten. Schließlich hat ja jeder die Möglichkeit gehabt hier Vorschläge zu machen. :m


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2003)

Sorry Leute,

mir ist auch leider kein Vorschlag eingefallen aber den Kracher finde ich oben ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. Juni 2003)

So ein Mist, nun wird doch derjenige gewinnen der: "Mir gefällt keiner der Vorschläge" eingesandt hat - obwohl ich diesen Spruch als klaren Außenseiter auf meiner Liste hatte ...  #h

Klausi


----------



## mmzander (3. Juni 2003)

*Slogan*

Moin

  Ich finde das Anglerboard sich auch nicht übel anhört

                                   oder?

  Gruß Mmzander#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. Juni 2003)

Ich schließ mich mal der Mehrheit an.
So richtig gut gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt keiner der Vorschläge
Gruß Garfield#h #h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2003)

Ich denke mal, dass wir da dann das Päckchen unter allen Einsendern verlosen. 
Und Sloganmmässig bleibt alles wies ist, bis einer mal auf den richtigen "Kracher" kommt.


----------



## Hummer (5. Juni 2003)

Angeln im Internet - Wenn man diese Phrase bei google eingibt, kommt man auf´s Anglerboard.

Ist doch ein guter Slogan.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juni 2003)

Hast Recht Thomas.
Es ist auch garnicht so einfach jetzt noch einen neuen Slogan für unser Board zu finden.
Unser Board ist schon so weit bekannt,auch ohne den Knaller-Slogan.
Andy stimme ich da mal zu.
Man sollte versuchen das AB in den Suchmaschinen weiter vorn zu platzieren.
Denn auch ich bin auf das AB nicht wegen seinem Slogan gestoßen.

Erfahrungen von Anglern für Anglern,wäre meine Variante.


----------



## holk (5. Juni 2003)

Mmmh...mir gefällt eigentlich auch keiner....aber nörgeln ist ja auch leicht...bessermachen aber unglaublich schwierig...MIT  ANDEREN  FISCHE(R)N  IM NETZ  ...ist bestimmt auch nicht der Brüller.

Gruß holk


----------



## Dentro (3. Juli 2003)

*ähh*

jau, wie währs mit:

 "Angeln?? Du suchst? Du willst gewinnen? Dann klick auf: 
www.Anglerboard.de" 

Oder,
"Du Angelst, Du willst erfolgreich sein? ...dann www. Anglerboard.de"

Oder,
Wer Angelt braucht Trix & Tips...www.Anglerboard.de...

Oder,
Jo mei, i kieg ka Fisch, da muß i wacker auf`s : www.Anglerboard.de 
*lol* 

Oder:
Nur Looser angeln alleine! www.Anglerboard.de
Test on.

Oder:
Die Angelgemeinde ist STARK, helft mit: www.Anglerboard.de

Oder:
Wer Angelt, braucht eine Starke Gemeinschaft: www.Anglerboard.de

Oder???????????

Öhm, ich hab` noch mehr drauf.

Man kann auch kombinieren!?

Dentro


----------



## udorudi (3. Juli 2003)

Ups,
die Abstimmung (Einsendung) ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegengen…
Ich finde den "Angeln und mehr" eigentlich recht gut   
Ich habe aber auch noch ein, zwei Vorschläge:

- "Glasklar und Frisch - das Anglerboard"
- "Clever gefischt - das Anglerboard"
- "jeder Tag ein Angeltag - das Anglerboard"
- "Anglerboard - das Original"

Gruß aus HH

Udo


----------



## Tinsen (4. Juli 2003)

Anglerboard: DAS Internetportal für Anlger !


----------



## EMZET (2. August 2003)

Das große Anglerboard - von Anglern für Angler - von Aal bis Zander - modern und informativ


mir gefällt es  


auf jeden Fall sollte es so in die Richtung gehen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. August 2003)

Und was ist mit dem Spruch

Anglerboard- Angler finden Angler!

Wäre ne Alternative


----------



## hardliner (21. Oktober 2003)

Einer für alle, alle für einen - Das Anglerboard
www.anglerboard.de - Das Anglerboard im Netz!!!
Anglerboard-Hier wird Dir geholfen!
Angeln Weltweit - Das Anglerboard
Fishing with Friends - anglerboard.de


Oder den ersten mal modifiziert:

Einer für Angeln, Angeln für Einen )


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Oktober 2003)

wie wär's mit Anglerboard- Angler an Board....?


----------



## Jirko (22. Oktober 2003)

hallo jungs,

von thomas kam vor geraumer zeit ne message, daß sloganbetreffend alles beim alten bleiben wird 

nur mal als info #h


----------



## hardliner (22. Oktober 2003)

Wieso, ist doch ein lustiges Spielchen, kann man doch gut weiterführen! ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2003)

da hab ich auch noch nen lustigen: 

Wenn der Zahnarzt gerade mal nicht bohrt ist er wohl am Anglerboard :q


----------



## wombat (23. Oktober 2003)

#h  Hi Männas,

ich hätte 2 für euch :
1) gemeinsam sind wir ANGLERboard !
2) ANGLERboard gemeinsam !

...................
OK, es ist wenigstens ein versuch wert.  #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn dieser Thread noch etwas weiterläuft.
Vielleicht kommt dabei ja doch noch der ultimative Slogan raus, an den bisher noch niemand dachte??
Also immer nur her damit, vielleicht mach ich auch mal ne Sammlung fürs Magazin draus))


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2003)

Droht das Weib mit Mord ist der Mann am Anglerboard :q :q


----------



## Istvan (23. Oktober 2003)

Willkommen an Board, hier ist immer was los ...

Istvan


----------



## Tiffy (25. Oktober 2003)

Der kapitalste Fang im www ist Anglerbord.de

Anglerboard = Infos, Spaß und nette Leute....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2003)

Es kann nur eines geben: Anglerboard


----------



## Hornpieper (30. Oktober 2003)

Eindeutig doppeldeutig

"AB in's NETZ"!

Björn#h


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi Björn,

leider ist das mit der Sloganwahl schon gelaufen aber dein Vorschlag ist immernoch am besten:m 

Auf dem Kescherworkshop fand ich den schon super und hab gehofft den bringst du hier noch rechtzeitig:c


----------



## PASA (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Werbung muss nicht informativ sein sondern einprägsam!

Mein Vorschlag:

Angelboard, wir sterben nie!



(Wir riechen nur so)


----------



## Hornpieper (31. Oktober 2003)

@Truttafriend: sorry verdaddelt#u 

Björn


----------



## Forellenudo (31. Oktober 2003)

Das Anglerboard,heimat vom Forellenudo:m 

gruß udo#h


----------



## Arne (18. Dezember 2003)

Ok. Hier also mein Vorschlag:

"Anglerboard.de - Wer`s nicht kennt - bleibt Schneider!" 

Wenn das nicht ultimativ iss? ;-)

Grüße von den Aalfreun.de(n) aus der Winterpause.... "Wir bringen Licht ins Dunkle".

http://www.aalfreun.de


----------



## Theoceanisbig (19. Dezember 2003)

Ist der Thread eigentlich noch aktuell?

Egal, Vorschlag:

27 Prozent der Welt sind trocken. Der Rest ist interessanter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

@: Theoceanisbig
Logo ist das immer mehr oder weniger aktuell)
Wobei ich inzwischen denke, dass  das Board eigentlich gar keinen Slogan mehr braucht, weil Anglerboard schon ales sagt))
Aber jeder weitere Vorschlag ist natürlich nach wie vor willkommen.
Also weiterhin Kreativität zeigen!

Aber interessant, wenn man mitkriegt, wie die Leute auch die alten Threads immer wieder durchstöbern.


----------



## wildbootsman (19. Dezember 2003)

Meine Antwort ist

"Anglerboard: Nur Angeln ist schöner"

Ich bin aber schon erstaunt das die meisten nichts gut finden?

Oder besser

"Anglerboard das ultimative Forum der Angler"

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mehr dem Denglish annehmen

Anglerboard - Der Meeting Point  der frantic Angler...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2003)

"Anglerboard.de - Wer`s nicht kennt - bleibt Schneider!" 
Danke Arne, ich bin schon Schneider.  genau gesagt Jörg Schneider.


----------



## Karstein (21. Dezember 2003)

Für eine erfolgreiche Fischweid - www.anglerboard.de!

oder

Natur & Drill: www.anglerboard.de

oder

DIESE Angler wissen es - www.anglerboard.de!

oder

Trotzdem noch Fragen zum Angeln? Dann www.anglerboard.de!
(wäre mein Favorit)


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine erfolgreiche Fischweid - www.anglerboard.de!
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


 

das 3. finde ich gut #6 

Hier mal einer von mir :m 

Der größte Anglerstammtisch der Welt: www.anglerboard.de!


----------



## voice (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

anglerboard ...aus liebe zum angeln
anglerboard....fischen gemeinsam erleben
anglerboard ...damit deine leidenschaft keine leiden schafft
anglerboard...der knoten der wirklich hält

voice


----------



## Lachsy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

anglerboard....gibt nix anderes 
anglerboard....hier werden sie geholfen (wer kennt ihn nicht den spruch )
anglerboard ......Catch the fish 
anglerboard.......alles rund um die angelei und mehr
anglerboard.......an uns kommt niemand vorbei 
anglerboard.......das gemeinsam zählt

mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bine (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Ich hab mal für "Angeln und mehr" gestimmt!!  |supergri 
Aber den absoluten Hammerslogan hab ich noch nicht gelesen und mir fällt auch nix ein.... :c  :c  :c


----------



## voice (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

anglerboard....boardies wissen mehr


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Vergessen Sie ihre Frau .....


....ANGLERBOARD


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Von Natur aus ..... www.anglerboard.de 
Macht die Gewässer unsicher ! www.anglerboard.de 
Achtung diese Seite macht süchtig! www.anglerboard.de 
Sie fragen! ... wir antworten: www.anglerboard.de


----------



## levalex (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Wie wärs denn mit: "Ein Hobby, eine Gemeinschaft! www.Anglerboard.de"


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> anglerboard....boardies wissen mehr


der gefällt mir auch#6 








			
				karpfenwuerger schrieb:
			
		

> Vergessen Sie ihre Frau .....
> 
> 
> ....ANGLERBOARD


 
Der ist auch gar nicht so übel:m


----------



## hauki (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

von mir auch ein paar Vorschläge #h

Anglerboard - _Angler im Netz_
Anglerboard - _Angeln im Netz_
Anglerboard - _Willkommen im Netz_

Anglerboard - _Dicke Fische für alle_
Anglerboard - _If it swims we catch it_

Anglerboard - _Immer ein guter Fang_
Anglerboard - _Fangplatz für Informationen_

Vorschläge, die mir gut gefallen haben:
Anglerboard - _Nur Angeln ist schöner_
Anglerboard - _Angler treffen Angler_

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Adrian* (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Anglerboard- mittelpunkt des Angler's
Anglerboard - kollegen und freunde unter sich....  #c


----------



## Timmy (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch ein paar Vorschläge #h
> 
> Anglerboard - _Angler im Netz_
> Anglerboard - _Angeln im Netz_
> ...


 

Hab diesen Thread gerade erst entdeckt, und mir fiel sofort ein:
"ANGELN IM NETZ"
hatte aber das Gefühl, es würde bereits existieren, was ja auch der Fall ist|supergri


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> anglerboard ...damit deine leidenschaft keine leiden schafft
> voice


 
Suuuper!!!#6


----------



## Laksos (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Ähem,

vielleicht ist es ja schon jemandem aufgefallen;

C-S hat hier einen uralten (über 1 Jahr) Umfrage-thread wieder hochgeholt, der schon lange nicht mehr aktuell ist! Dok benötigt nun keine Antworten mehr, die Sache hat sich eigentlich schon lange erledigt.

Weitere geistige Anstrengungen sind also gar nicht mehr erforderlich ... .


----------



## karpfenwuerger (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Danke für die Aufklärung

Ich habs nicht gemerkt!!


----------



## hauki (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem,
> 
> vielleicht ist es ja schon jemandem aufgefallen;
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist mir schon aufgefallen. Danke für Deinen gutgemeinten Hinweis #h



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Dok benötigt nun keine Antworten mehr



Sind wir nicht alle auf der Suche nach Antworten?  :q  :q  :q

Spass hat´s trotzdem gemacht und die Beteiligung zeigt eine hohe Identifikation mit dem Board und creatives Potential der User.

Anyway, liebe Grüße
/hauki


----------



## Nordmann1 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

Hei AngelAndy20,
guter Satz den ich mit dir teilen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*



> Spass hat´s trotzdem gemacht und die Beteiligung zeigt eine hohe Identifikation mit dem Board und creatives Potential der User.


Deswegen habe ich den Thread auch laufen lassen, die Umfrage selber habe ich mal geschlossen.
Da mach ich vielleicht noch ne Zusammenfassung fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) draus.
Ist schon erstaunlich, welches kreative Potantial doch in vielen Boardies steckt))


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

immer ich #t  :q


----------



## Laksos (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Anglerboard - Slogan*

C-S,

war ja auch nicht schlimm!

... musste bloß mal daran erinnern ... .  :g 
.
.


----------

